# Bios Password Help! Acer Laptop



## Chopes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg_pro*
I have an Acer Travelmate 800 i brought it 2nd hand and it has a Bios password on it, I have googled and googled and found out jack all about removing it and i sent acer an email weeks ago and no reply.... can anyone give me a hand? Reps will be given









Give the following list a go, come back if you still have problems:


AMI
Award
bios
setup
cmos

concat
AMI_SW (case sensitive)
AMI!SW/
AMI?SW/
j262


----------



## systemaxd

Since the bios is now password protected you need to try and clear cmos to reset the bios and the password so you can get in and edit it, or if needs be replace the cmos chip since you cant clear the password via battery removal or jumping the cmos reset pins.


----------



## Chopes

Right, I gave him some general passwords for bios so, if that doesn't work I can walk him through that, but first he can go through my list, which would be alot easier.


----------



## Rpg_pro

ill give them ago now, Brb in 5mins or so


----------



## Rpg_pro

Nope, Those didn't work







whats next on the list?


----------



## Rpg_pro

Anyone know how to reset the cmos/bios password on these laptops?


----------



## The Bartender Paradox

Heres a bunch more bypass passwords


----------



## Rpg_pro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Bartender Paradox*
Heres a bunch more bypass passwords


Been there done that.. no luck


----------



## The Bartender Paradox

If you read the bottom it said

Quote:

Just a note guys, most laptops cannot have the password bypassed with any of the above backdoor-entries. The laptop passwords are stored on a seperatechip, and clearing CMOS or removing the battery will not work to get rid of them.


----------



## Rpg_pro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Bartender Paradox*
If you read the boddom it said


Yes i did, but i have read many cases of a laptop bios being reset, so i don't think thats 100% true.


----------



## bobcool

can you safely remove the chip?


----------



## J3r3my

What about flashing it?


----------



## Rpg_pro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobcool*
can you safely remove the chip?

I haven't opened up my laptop.... waiting for someone to explain to me what to do..


----------



## ThaWaxShop

http://www.uktsupport.co.uk/reference/biosp.htm any of this help?


----------



## Rpg_pro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *J3r3my*
What about flashing it?

Hmm that might fix it... ill try look for a bios update


----------



## Rpg_pro

I found a bios flashing tool and an updated bios here

http://www.acersupport.com/notebook/...html#FlashBIOS

But the link to the new bios is broken


----------



## ItsLasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rpg_pro*
Hmm that might fix it... ill try look for a bios update

Here you might try this ,Its a program to recover bios passwords.

Its about half way down the page.


----------



## kcinyuiop

k, this just happend to me, bios is the thing that boot's ur system and junk...but cmos stores personal settings. so theres a cmos battery that keep the cmos chip alive with youre personal settings. take off the back of youre laptop, then take out the battery and with a 10k resistor, touch the 2 terminals to the battery terminals. this will drain the capacitance in the circut therefore restoring the default settings.








WARNING: IF YOU DON'T FOLLO THESE INSTRUTIONS, I AM SOLEY NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR YOURE ACTIONS.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

From a post a really really long time ago:

Quote:

Just a note guys, most laptops cannot have the password bypassed with any of the above backdoor-entries. The laptop passwords are stored on a seperatechip, and clearing CMOS or removing the battery will not work to get rid of them.


----------



## ju1s9ti8n7

Hey Guys,
I ran into the same issue except I work for a Highschool and one of the kids who was using our mobile lab decided to put a password on the BIOS and boot. That really stunk. The laptop is a newer Acer TravelMate and I was able to remove the password. I too googled the heck out of this one and couldn't find anything but "Your SOL unless you cough up the money to Acer". Here is what I did: In search for answers I removed the hardrive first. Then I went to remove the memory and noticed an odd looking thing. Plugged in just under the wireless card were black and red wires. I followed those wires for like 2 inches and tucked away in the dark was something that looked like a CMOS battery. I unplugged that, waited like a minute cause I was inspecting it, plugged it back in. With the harddrive out still I turned the computer back on and Viola! Shutdown, put the harddrive back in, and I was still in business. Hope that helped!
~Ju1s9ti8n7


----------



## bioshelp

I can help you with your BIOS password, as I can't post a link just email me for info. all brands. you need the error code for master password.
[email protected]


----------



## Ecstacy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bioshelp;14417443*
> I can help you with your BIOS password, as I can't post a link just email me for info. all brands. you need the error code for master password.
> [email protected]


Epic grave dig; this thread is from 2005.


----------

